# Oxygen Plus for altitude??



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I've always had a problem with altitudes over 9-10K ft and have heard about products like Oxygen plus and similar products that they claim will help with altitude sickness. Anyone out here have any experience or recommendations.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have never heard of it before but it looks like it would be handy to have with you if you have problems breathing at altitude, but I doubt that it would help any with altitude sickness. 

I would actually recommend that you seek out and find a good allergist in your area and have them test your lung capacity and few other test. The one that I go see does a lot more for my breathing than my general doctor does. I actually found out that I only have 3/4 of my lung capacity due to a problem with my lungs by having a chest X-Ray done. And I used to think that I was just out of shape. 
Also I had some blood test done and found out that my blood carries more red blood cells than a normal person. (I know I'm special) But I found out that since I worked at 7000-9000 feet every day that my body was actually helping me out some.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I never heard of Oxygen Plus.

Hey, my brother, who lives at 500' elevation, comes out to Wyoming every year; 7000' elev. at my place. The first 24 hours he'll have terrible altitude sickness so I'll take him up to the High Uintas and have him help me clean up our Adopt-a-Highway stretch, elevation 8,500' up to 10,750', for a couple days and then he's fine.

So, BP, just before hunting season I recommend going up to the Mirror Lake Highway, mile markers 28 thru 56, and picking up litter for a couple days and you'll be good to go. 

.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Altitude sickness is nothing new to me. Even when we were boys up in the Uintas above 10,000 has always a struggle for the first couple days. Yes, you do and I did acclimate after a couple days but never back to 100%(at least not in week). Many a time I really struggled to get up over the top on those treeless passes. My brother comes up from Seattle and always suffers with gnawing headache and weakness for a couple days, then he's fine.
Here's what O+ says, but of course they're going to say it helps. I was hoping for a little true testimony. 
http://www.oxygenplus.com/elevation/


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> I've always had a problem with altitudes over 9-10K ft and have heard about products like Oxygen plus and similar products that they claim will help with altitude sickness. Anyone out here have any experience or recommendations.


Eat colca cookies, drink colca tea and chew colca leaves ha ha. If you can't find any colca plants where you hunt try caffeine, lots of chocolate or you can get medication from your doctor. It also helps if your fit

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I believe I camped at 16,000 feet in Peru. Worst night I've ever had. You couldn't sleep because your body couldn't get enough air. http://rs109.pbsrc.com/albums/n72/swbuckmaster/P1000514.jpg?w=480&h=480&fit=clip
http://rs109.pbsrc.com/albums/n72/swbuckmaster/P1000502.jpg?w=480&h=480&fit=clip
http://rs109.pbsrc.com/albums/n72/swbuckmaster/P1000520.jpg?w=480&h=480&fit=clip

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the interesting anecdotes and medical advise. I guess I'll just buy some and give it a try. The proof as they say is in the puddin.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Hell I have low oxygen at sea level much less 10,000'. Every time I go to the ER they start freaking out until my wife calms them down about my low O2 levels. I am talking SERIOUSLY low...in the low 70's low...normal is mid to upper 90's. She just tells them, put an oxygen mask on him, not the nose tube but the mask, then crank the valve all the way open, he'll be fine in just a couple of minutes.....then they do it and you can see the relief on their faces....they always start asking if I am having a heart attack because of the low O2 levels.....it's funny for me but scary as hell for them.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> Hell I have low oxygen at sea level much less 10,000'. Every time I go to the ER they start freaking out until my wife calms them down about my low O2 levels. I am talking SERIOUSLY low...in the low 70's low...normal is mid to upper 90's. She just tells them, put an oxygen mask on him, not the nose tube but the mask, then crank the valve all the way open, he'll be fine in just a couple of minutes.....then they do it and you can see the relief on their faces....they always start asking if I am having a heart attack because of the low O2 levels.....it's funny for me but scary as hell for them.


I'm guessing that your home doesn't have any stairs in it?

As I mentioned in my first post you might want to check with a allergist and see what they can do for you, that is if you haven't already checked with one.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Nope we got stairs....I've been to doctors galore. Part of is is apnea, I am one of the 5% of apnea sufferers that have both kinds of apnea. During a study I quit breathing, (totally quit breathing) something in the magnitude of 500-700 times per hour. Brain short circuiting they say...I said what brain? One of these days I am going to break down and move back down to sea level but I just can't bring myself to do it yet, I love the west and the mountains. It is most likely related to lungs that don't work like they should anymore.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

caffeine /Mt Dew helps me


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I know that about the lung part. When I was a kid I used to run up and down these little Rocky Mountains, then I jogged up and down them, then I just hiked them, and now I just prod along. But I get to where I am going, slow and steady. 

My allergist has worked wonders for me in my breathing department and once a year I go into him to check on my lung capacity. And even though I only have 3/4's of each lung working I am still hanging in there as far as capacity is concerned. I just hate blowing into that tube until I don't have anything left to blow and then having to blow some more. I did it last week and almost passed out on the first test.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

To acclimate, you need to drink a lot of water. If you get a headache, drink a quart of water. Drink a quart of water every night. Also, active acclimatization is better than passive, so be active. And what Goob is describing is the equivalent of climb high, sleep low, which also aids to acclimatization.

I'm not familiar with the product mentioned here, but you can take aspirin or even viagara at extreme altitudes to help thin the blood. But that's more to keep it flowing to your extremities to keep your digits warm.

Also, if you arrive at high altitude, it's better to breathe than to sleep. You can find yourself falling asleep, then you wake up gasping for air. Don't take sleeping aids, but just stay awake and breathe deeply all night long. 

If you can, move steeper gradually. Instead of driving up to 10K, drive to 7K and spend a few days, then move up to 10. And be in decent shape, that helps tremendously.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

So take viagara and stay up all night? Might get uncomfortable for two guys in a "two man tent".

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

swbuckmaster said:


> So take viagara and stay up all night? Might get uncomfortable for two guys in a "two man tent".
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Well for at least one of them...take your pick which one...LOL


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I just looked this up. It's bottled O2. Each can gives you 50 breaths. Not near enough for a night in a tent with SW.

Seriously? Who would buy this crap?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> I just looked this up. It's bottled O2. Each can gives you 50 breaths. Not near enough for a night in a tent with SW.
> 
> Seriously? Who would buy this crap?


I would only need it for a few minutes and I'd sleep like a baby.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrkrik (Jan 26, 2016)

I was told once by a doctor to use Tums for altitude sickness. When elk hunting at higher elevation, I always take a couple in the morning and a couple at night. I may be crazy, but it sure seems to work for me. Also stay well hydrated.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks boys, the info has been great. So, although I got plenty of Tums and aspirin, I am going to have to load up on the Viagra...do ya think Cialis would work as well, or do you need to soak in a tub for it to work? I've went ahead and ordered the magnum Camel Back that features two 3 gallon bladders, I'll fill one with water, the other with Mt.Dew, hope that'll get me over the hump, at least for the first day. Can't find any local Coca leaves( was offered some "stuff" down at Pioneer park by some guy that said "this'll work a lot better", he seemed know what he was talking about too) but I am hoping a couple of the one pound Hersey bars will do the trick. I've set aside a couple weeks so I can gradually work my way up the mountain before the final assault and have a fresh VHS tape of "Sweatin to the Oldies" and plan on gettin in top shape before I leave. Wish me luck.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Just make sure you take extra socks when you hit the front of Timp this fall. Some of that stuff if mixed incorrectly can evacuate your bowels.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrkrik (Jan 26, 2016)

If you load up on the little blue pill before hitting the mountain, no offense, but I hope I don't run into you. Also, watch out for trail cams! :shock:


----------

